# Happy birthday, AZJim ~~~~October 2



## Shirley (Oct 1, 2015)

Just in case I'm not online in the morning, I'm going to say now.......

Happy birthday, Jim! May all your birthday wishes come true.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday Jim :happybday:


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 1, 2015)

Have a lovely day Jim...






Kenny


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2015)

Jim:



Best always!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2015)

_Happy 79th Birthday Jim, have a great day tomorrow and many more to come! _:love_heart:  :cheers:


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Happy birthday, Jim! Sorry I am such a techno-dummy or this would be much more elaborate. I really enjoy your posts.
Have a great day!:cheers1:


----------



## jujube (Oct 1, 2015)

Happy Early Birthday, Jim!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 1, 2015)

Well, it's afternoon on Oct 2 over here so I'm right on time for this birthday message


Here ya go Jim, I hope you have a 





:kiss: :hide:


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Jim.  Not sure how to post those cute pictures, so I'll just say it.  Have a great birthday!


----------



## Pam (Oct 1, 2015)

*Have a good day, Jim!*


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 1, 2015)

Many Happy Returns Jim.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2015)

Happy birthday, buddy! Are you ready for your close-up?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2015)

*Happy Birthday, hope you have a memorable day.. :cheers1:*


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Enjoy your last year of being elderly because next year you join the ancients...


----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday Jim, from Pappy.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 2, 2015)

Happy birthday, AZ!


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 2, 2015)

Happy birthday, Jim, may you have many more.


----------



## Debby (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Jim, hope you have a really, really, nice birthday today!  Wine and roses and good times for you on your special day!

Will you be doing anything special or will you just happily celebrate at home, that you made it to another birthday?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 2, 2015)

Happy birthday, Jim!!!  Cheers!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 2, 2015)

Happy happy joy joy and a big time happy birthday you jim!


----------



## Mike (Oct 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday from me too Jim.

MAy the best that happened to you in the past
year, be the worst that happens to you this year.

Mike.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks gang! I really appreciate all your thoughtful cards and notes.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 2, 2015)

:birthday:     Happy Birthday  Jim.  Have a good one.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2015)

Jim, I hope you have a wonderful birthday and do something special for yourself.


----------



## Misty (Oct 2, 2015)

When they all heard it was your birthday, Jim....they all got together to serenade you and help you celebrate.  Hope you have a Very Special Birthday with much Love, Happiness and Fun!


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 2, 2015)

Happy birthday, Jim.
may you have many more happy, healthy ones.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 2, 2015)

Let's party!


----------



## Shirley (Oct 2, 2015)

BTW, Jim, I'd appreciate it if you'd get off my toe.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 2, 2015)

***


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 2, 2015)

Shirley, m'dear girl you are one of a kind.  Thanks a million.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 2, 2015)

Looks like Phil is in the party mood. :rofl:


----------



## Raven (Oct 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday Jim!
I wish you good health and contentment and many more birthdays to come.

:birthday:


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks all for the thoughtful birthday greetings.  I really feel lucky.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 2, 2015)

Hope we are ALL getting an invite to the BIG 80 party next year


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 2, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Hope we are ALL getting an invite to the BIG 80 party next year



If I'm around we will see how  it goes Kadee.


----------



## ndynt (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## oakapple (Oct 3, 2015)

Many Happy Returns Jim! Not sure about the time difference, either have a good day, or hope that you had a good day.Was there cake?:birthday:


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks OA.  No I'm not much on cake anymore.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 3, 2015)

A snifter then?


----------



## oakapple (Oct 3, 2015)

Or is that an English-ism? Snifter means a drink ( alchohol of course.)


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 3, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Or is that an English-ism? Snifter means a drink ( alchohol of course.)



OA!  It is funny you said that.  I have been drinking daily for probably 40 years but lately I started thinking I was not receiving the pleasure from it so I quit all together about 9 days ago.  I was surprised how I didn't miss it at all.  I took no substitute, just quit.  It's the same way I quit smoking 24 years ago.  I have a fully stocked bar, ice cold Miller High Life Beer in the fridge so if a guest wants a drink I can provide, but I'll not drink again.  Shhhhhhhh I haven't been bragging about this feat.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 3, 2015)

Amazing! However if it doesn't give any pleasure then you're right to  give it up.Keep off the  chocolate bars though to compensate.:chocolate:


----------

